# Why does my GTA V Online lag like this?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I can play FIFA 14 online without any difficulties but when I tried playing GTA V with my mate, this is what happened:

Why does my GTA V Online lag like this? - YouTube


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you trying to play GTS with any Mods?

Please go to www.speedtest.net and run the test. Once finished please share the result via the share button.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's my speedtest result: 

And as far as mods are concerned, no I haven't installed any mods in my game.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your internet is very, very slow. This would cause the massive lag you are having. GTA 5 online requires high and stable internet.

Try contacting your ISP to make sure these are the speeds you are paying for.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Would a 1 or 2 Mbps internet speed suffice? And I'm able to play FIFA 14 without any difficulty


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say you'll want a download speed of 5MB/s and an upload speed of 1MB/s.

Is your Xbox connected wirelessly or wired?


----------

